# واظب على الشكر



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2008)

اشكر من اجل كل ما لديك  

من اجل كل ما تتلقى 

ومن اجل كل ما سوف تتلقاه 

بالواقع 

 لا تكف ابدا من ان تشكر  

اذ انه سلوك ايجابي تجاه الحياة

 وفعل الشكر بالذات هو الذي يجلب لك ما هو  الافضل  

يساعدك هذا على ان يبقى قلبك وروحك منفتحين 

يساعدك هذا على التوسع المستمر للوعي 

ستصادف دوما شيئا ما تشكر عليه

وحينئذ انك ستبدأ باحصاء هذه البركات 

انها سوف تتضاعف

سوف تلاحظ الى اي مدى انت مبارك بقوة 

ستعي بان كل ما في السماء يخصك 

ان الوفرة في خزائن السماء مليئة حتى الفيض وانه لا ينقصك شيء 

كل واحدة من حاجاتك مليئة بطريقة عجيبة 

وفي هذه الحالة من الوعي تستطيع ان تعطي 

العطاء ايضا وعدم الحسبان ابدا لما يكلفك هذا 

اذ انك تحصل بسبب ما تعطيه 

عندما تعطي فانك تعمل مكانا لتتلقى اكثر


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*اشكرك  يا  رب على  محبتك  اللامتناهيه  لي  *
*اشكرك  يا  رب  على  كل  نعمك  الي  في  حياتي  *
*اشكرك  لانك  تحفظني   في ذهابي  وايابي  ويدك  دايما   معي  اينما  ذهبت تحميني  من  كل  الشرور *
*اشكرا يا  رب واحبك  كثيرا*​


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*



فادية قال:


> *اشكرك يا رب على محبتك اللامتناهيه لي *
> 
> *اشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك الي في حياتي *
> *اشكرك لانك تحفظني في ذهابي وايابي ويدك دايما معي اينما ذهبت تحميني من كل الشرور *
> ...


*آمين*​


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي أستفانوس*


استفانوس قال:


> اشكر من اجل كل ما لديك
> 
> من اجل كل ما تتلقى
> 
> ...


 
*أشكرك يا ربي من كل قلبي*
*فأنت أبي وأنا أبنك ومكانك في أحضاني*
*كما أنني منقوش في كفك أنت منقوش في كياني*
*فشكري لك لن يذيدك ولكنه لسان فرح يجذبني لمعني حياتي*
*أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك من كل قلبي*

*أخترتني قبل أن أوجد لأكون أبناً لك*
*ورعيتني بحبك لأحيا يوماً بعد يوماً بك*
*فذدني أنت لأختبر بقوتك معني أبن الملك*
*الذي لن يهدئ الي أن يستطيع أن يوفيك حقك*
*أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك من كل قلبي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي* *Twin  *
*نعم اشكر الرب المسيح*
*الذي في خوافيه يظللني واستريح*
*له اقدم كل الشكر ولاسمه انشد المديح*
*أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك ربي *
* من كل قلبي*
*يامن امتلكت عقلي ولبي*
*فيا اخي *
*ليس لدي الا ان اذيع *
*شكري لمحبة خالقي البديع*
*اشتراني بدمه فأنا لست للمبيع*
*فمنه لحياتي الخير  الوفير*
*في الطريق وحده ينير *
*وعطاياه فيضا من كثير*
*فانا لحبه اسير*




*اشكرك اخي الحبيب امير *
​*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*
​​


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي أستفانوس*


استفانوس قال:


> *نعم اشكر الرب المسيح*
> *الذي في خوافيه يظللني واستريح*
> *له اقدم كل الشكر ولاسمه انشد المديح*
> *أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك ربي *
> ...



*أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك يا ربي ومن كل قلبي*
*ولكن هل لشكري أن يفي هذا الحب الوفير*
*أو يستطيع أن يعلن كم كان الحب الكبير*
*هل له أن يقول أن الرب الإله القدير*
*أتي في ملئ الزمان من أجلي أنا الحقير*
*أتي ليفي عني ديني ويعتقني من ديني الخطير*
*فهل له أن يقول ويخبر الكل عن الرب لكل قلب ضرير ؟*

*ولكن نعم لشكر الرب الإله المسيح*
*الذي أستحق كل مجد وكرامة ومديح*
*الذي به وله الكل رب الكل وإله الكل*
*فشكراً للرب المسيح ذو الصدر المريح*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fight the devil (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*أتعرف يا خالقي؟؟؟؟

اليوم اريد ان اشكرك واكون ابنك بدل من التذمر.....

اريد ان اشكرك على صحتي بالرغم من ضيقي وتعبي...

اريد ان اشكرك على ملابسي بالرغم من بساطتها وهناك من يعيش عريان بدون ملابس..

اريد ان اشكرك على السياره القديمه التي تتعبني الكثير ولكن توصلني الى الكنيسه والى اين ما شئت وارجع بالسلامه...

اريد ان اشكرك على مسكني البسيط الذي انام فيه بسلام وهناك الالاف من ينام في المستشفيات والشوارع بخوف...

اريد ان اشكرك على الاكل الذي آكله وهناك من ينام جوعان لا يملك ان يأكل....

اريد ان اشكرك على الوضع الصعب الذي اعيشه هذه الايام ولكن هناك من له وضع اصعب مني...

أشكرك يا احلى وأغلى أب في الدنيا كلها....



شكرا اخي استفانوس على موضوعك الذي ذكرني بعطيات سيدي التي هي كثيره...كثيره عليه.
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضها لك بكنز كبير لا يفنى ولا يأكله الدود في مملكته السماويه..امين يارب

تحياتي​*


----------



## استفانوس (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي حبيبي أستفانوس*
> 
> *أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك يا ربي ومن كل قلبي*
> ...


 
اشكرك الهي القدير​ 
اشكرك مادام الدم فيا يسير​ 
اشكرك فأنت كوكب الصبح المنير​ 
اضم صوتي لاخي الحبيب امير ​ 
وبكل حروف الحب اذيع​ 
عن محبتك ايها الخالق البديع​ 
يامن تركت اكليل مجدك والمستوى الرفيع​ 
باكليل شوكا واهانات الصلب من اجلي انا المريع​ 
وصرت ذاك الحمل الوديع​ 
لكي ترفع القصاص عني وعن الجميع​ 

اشكرك ياسيدي المسيح​ 
يامن هدأت البحر وانتهرت الريح​ 
اعلن نعن اعلن في هذا المنتدى هذا التصريح​ 
انني سوف اشكرك مادمت في الارض اسير​ 
واعلن نعم اعلن في كياني حالة النفير​ 
فكل ذرة فيا تشكر وتصيح​ 
انني ملك المسيح​


----------



## جيلان (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء تجلبه لى فى حياتى
فانت تعرف قدراتى وتعطينى ما يناسبنى*


----------



## my hope (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*

*اشكرك يارب على تخصيص كل وقتك لي
اشكرك يارب على حبك لي وانا غير مستحق
اشكرك يارب على عملي الذي جعلني غير محتاجا لاحد غيرك
اشكرك يارب على عدم اعطائي الكثير من المال لاجل خلاصي
اشكرك يارب لانك كنت كريما علي بروحك القدوس وانا غير مستحق
اشكرك يارب على مرضي كي تذكرني بك عندما انساك
اشكرك يا رب انك لاتنساني عندما انساك
اشكرك يارب لانك فديتني بدمك الثمين
اشكرك يارب لانك خلقتني من لاشي
اشكرك الهي انك خصصت لي مكان عندك
اشكرك يا الهي لانك الهمتني من روحك القدوس لاكتب هذه الكلمات​*


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*



salman shamoon قال:


> *أتعرف يا خالقي؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *اليوم اريد ان اشكرك واكون ابنك بدل من التذمر.....*​
> *اريد ان اشكرك على صحتي بالرغم من ضيقي وتعبي...*​
> ...


اشكرك عزيزي على هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
والتي تحمل كل الثقة
وقد اتذكر بعض الكلمات من الترنيمة التي تقول
اشكر ربك على كل الي عندك
علشان الي عندك حلم كبير لناس كتير
الرب يبارك حياتك لتبق شاكر له​


----------



## استفانوس (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: واظب على الشكر*



جيلان قال:


> *اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء تجلبه لى فى حياتى*
> *فانت تعرف قدراتى وتعطينى ما يناسبنى*


اصلي ان يباركك الرب 
ويعطيك الحكمة والارشاد الروحي في الوزنات المعطاة لك

:94:​


----------



## اليعازر (16 مايو 2011)

*أشكرك يا رب على كل ما تفعله من اجلي..

أشكرك على انقاذك لي من براثن الشيطان

أشكرك لأنك ملأت قلبي بمحبتك،وجعلتني افيض محبة للآخرين.

أشكرك لأنك تدبر حياتي وتقودني على الدرب الصحيح

أشكرك لأنك الراعي الصالح الذي لا يغفل عن خرافه

أشكرك لتعزيتي . فأنا أشعر بوجودك الدائم في حياتي

...*


----------



## mera22 (16 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك ياربي علي كل شيء انت اعطيتهوني  

اشكرك ياب علي تجسدك من اجل خلاصي انا اللي مستهلهوش

واشكرك من اجل حبك لي 

واشكرك ايضا يارب علي لساني اللي اعطتهوني لكي اشكرك كل يوم واسبح اسمك وامجدك ياربي والهي*


----------

